# Thule can’t stop pooping in crate



## RunnerStreet (Dec 12, 2010)

We’ve had him just over a week, he’s 9 weeks old and I know he’s still a baby!
When we first got him and started crate training from the get go. He hated his crate and cried something fierce every time he was put into it. He would eventually settle down and would wake up every few hours during the night crying and yelping again. I would wake up and let him out to pee. It was going so well for the first week that I was very impressed. 
Now for the problem; 
On Sunday morning he threw up (center of the crate) in his crate around 2am. I let him outside and changed the towel in his crate. Nose was wet and he looked fine, so I went back to bed. Around 4am he woke us up again with cries from Hell. Sarah’s turn to take him out, she immediately woke me up and told me he pooped in the crate (center of the crate). It took me half an hour to clean the mess as she bathed him. The poop was a massive amount (3 times the amount) of his normal poop and had a much soft consistence. 
On Tuesday morning same routine as before, at 4am I took him out to pee and put him back in his crate. 5 minutes later he was crying and yelping something fierce. I got right back up and saw poop all over his crate (center of the crate) and he was paws deep in poo screaming bloody murder. Again, the poop was a massive amount (3 times the amount) of his normal poop and had a much soft consistence. I bathed him and this time it took me 45 minutes to clean his crate. When I asked the Vet they told me "if his poo is turning back to normal during the day not to sweet it to much, probably something passing through his system". They took his temp and said he was fine.
This morning (Wednesday) He didn’t wake us up at all! I’m very impressed with his tolerance of the crate. He can even go inside by himself sometimes. But when my alarm went off at 6am and not a peep all night, I started to worry as I lay in bed. This is too early in the game for him to sleep all night. As soon as he heard my alarm he started his usual whining. I walked out of the bedroom to the grate room where his crate is to find him in one corner with a massive amount of poop in the opposite corner, same size, shape, and consistence as the other two times. 
What’s going on?!?! I don’t want him getting comfortable with pooping in his crate. 

What I have done thus far:
Divider in crate with just enough room for him to turn around
Take him out after every meal, he usually poops right after he eats
Same exact food as the breeder gave him, Blue Buffalo
I watch him like a hawk, and when I cant, he’s tied to the coffee table or in crate, no problems there

What I need to do: 
Set my alarm every few hours even if he doesn’t wake me up crying.

Although, I have brushed his teeth each time the night before this has happened. :banghead: Could be the doggie tooth paste “Petrodex” Enzymatic Toothpaste
What toothpaste should I use?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I would say that the dog is sick. I would definitely stop using the toothpaste. See if that does not fix the problem. If not, I have some other ideas for you.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Don't worry about the toothpaste for now.

And try not to get into the habit of taking him out of the crate when he screams, he's just realizing now that it works, and he's going to continue to do it.


----------



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

I have a few thoughts. First, I agree with Carole- I would stop using the toothpaste for now. 
Second, when you bring him outside to go potty, how long are you out there? If you stay outside a few minutes after he pees, you may find that he poops as well. It usually takes puppies a few minutes for their bowels to start moving, and it may be that you are putting him back in his crate righ when he needs to go.
Finally, is it around the same time at night that he is having these accidents? If so, I would set an alarm 10 minutes or so before he has been going, and take him out then. That should help. 
If none of these ideas help, do you have an exercise pen? If you are having problems waking up and getting him out in time to go potty, I would suggest leaving him in an exercise pen at night while he is young. That way, he can have an area to sleep and an area to go potty. Then, when he gets older, you can try putting him in the crate again.


----------



## RunnerStreet (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank you for your responses 



cbrand said:


> I would say that the dog is sick. I would definitely stop using the toothpaste. See if that does not fix the problem. If not, I have some other ideas for you.


I thought he could be sick too, but the vet said he appears to be fine, temp is normal, and he doesn’t look or act sick. 
I will stop using the tooth paste for now, and I’ll try some other brands later.
I really hope it’s the toothpaste.



Fluffyspoos said:


> Don't worry about the toothpaste for now.
> 
> And try not to get into the habit of taking him out of the crate when he screams, he's just realizing now that it works, and he's going to continue to do it.


I have no problem letting him sit in his crate to whine and cry, I have discipline myself not to give into his pleas for attention. When I do let him out at night, I scoop him up out of the crate and we go right outside and back in the crate when he’s finished. (I’m wise to the doggie tricks that fake out the owner) I watch him pee to make sure he really pees, then he gets praise and a treat. If I’m not sure that he pee’ed or I think he’s faking, then I’ll do the ultimate test and brush his wee wee as I pick him up. It sounds gross, but that’s the only way I’ll know if he went or not. So far so good, no fake job..!




murieics said:


> Second, when you bring him outside to go potty, how long are you out there? If you stay outside a few minutes after he pees, you may find that he poops as well. It usually takes puppies a few minutes for their bowels to start moving, and it may be that you are putting him back in his crate righ when he needs to go.
> If none of these ideas help, do you have an exercise pen?


I wait until he pee’s. I sometimes make him walk around the yard because he’ll sit down on occasion and just look at me. He’ll eventally go. And yes, I’ve learned the whole wait a few minutes after he pee’s thing.
I do not have a exercise pen yet. I can’t fine one in the local Petsmart so I guess I need to order one online.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Fecal exam done during the first wellness exam? Can he see you from his crate during bedtime?

I would stop brushing his teeth for now. But I don't think it has something to do with the brand. I have used that on 2 dogs for over 15 yrs and have had no problem.

Have you tried Walmart or Target for an exercise pen?


----------



## RunnerStreet (Dec 12, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Fecal exam done during the first wellness exam? Can he see you from his crate during bedtime?
> 
> I would stop brushing his teeth for now. But I don't think it has something to do with the brand. I have used that on 2 dogs for over 15 yrs and have had no problem.
> 
> Have you tried Walmart or Target for an exercise pen?


Yes, fecal exam was done during the first Vet visit. They told me the results were good, and there is nothing wrong. 

We live on the first floor of a split level home. Our house is broken down into a great room, dinning room, and kitchen in one, then the bed rooms are split off equally from the top center of the grate room with the bath room placed in between the bed rooms. Anyways, the crate is in the grate room right near to the entrance to our bed room. The neighbor’s upstairs master bed room is located right above our master bed room. If I put the crate in our bedroom they’ll for sure hear him yelping at night. I’m not going to put the crate in the bedroom, so the pup will have to deal. We both work full time, and sometimes I travel for work 30 days at a time, so he has to learn that we won’t be around 24/7. 

I’ll check those stores for an exercise pen.

Thanx for the response


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I hope things are going better for Thule right now, but just in case they aren't, here are some thoughts (you've probably already considered, but just the same...)

1. Are his day time/out of crate stools the same loose consistency as his night time accidents? If so, I'd suspect the food/treats or maybe a bacterial infection. (I know the vet said all was well, but as a general rule if something's changed, than something changed it.)

2. Do you measure the amount of his food consistently each time and feed him for the last time @ 5-6 pm?

3. Does he chew rawhides or other edible chews like greenies (hate them, though lots of others feel differently)? They can make for loose stools.

4. Did the vet test for Giardia? 

Just to give you my experience with the toothpaste, I've been using that Petrodex brand for as long as it's been on the market on three dogs since puppyhood and none had/have a problem with it. Of course it still makes sense to eliminate it to try to see if your baby is sensitive. Maybe you could still just take a piece of sterile gauze with water on it to "pretend" to brush his teeth so he remains accustomed to the experience.

Another thought...have you had snow lately and if so does he eat a lot of it? (Don't let him!) Or have you or your neighbors put down road salt and is he licking his paw pads? I think that can upset the tummy.

I'm just grasping at straws here, but having once had a puppy with Giardia and enduring a couple of months where my before and after work life revolved around a slushy pooped filled crate and a pup who had danced around in it, I feel your pain. Just throwing out ideas in a vain effort to help. Good luck!! And Happy (poop-free cage) New Year!


----------

